# Avengers 3: Fan rächt sich mit Rundumschlag für Spoiler



## Darkmoon76 (8. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers 3: Fan rächt sich mit Rundumschlag für Spoiler* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers 3: Fan rächt sich mit Rundumschlag für Spoiler*


----------



## Worrel (8. Mai 2019)

_"Ich reg mich darüber auf, daß Spoiler gepostet werden, also poste ich selber welche"_

Macht Sinn. Nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3O8J2locx5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Kindergarten-Niveau

du hast mir letztes Jahr die Förmchen geklaut, jetzt mach ich die Sandburg kaputt die du mit der ganzen Kindergruppe gebaut hast weil ... Baum


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Mai 2019)

Wenn er eine Spoilerwarnung voranschickt, kann doch jeder die Spoiler ignorieren, was bringt das?


----------



## Xivanon (8. Mai 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn er eine Spoilerwarnung voranschickt, kann doch jeder die Spoiler ignorieren, was bringt das?



Genau mein Gedanke. Entweder fehlt da eine wichtige Information oder der Typ ist nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte.


----------



## pcg-veteran (8. Mai 2019)

Könntet ihr nicht eine neue Rubrik "Unrelevante News" machen und dort solche Meldungen posten, damit die Normal-User nicht aus Versehen drüber stolpern?
Sicher gibt es einige Menschen, die sich brennend dafür interessieren, und die können dann die "Unrelevanten News" abonnieren. Die meisten anderen Leser werden aber gut darauf verzichten können.


----------



## rldml (9. Mai 2019)

Das wäre der perfekte Ort für Epic-Store- und Star Citizen-Meldungen. Bin dafür!


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2019)

*Rache wird am besten kalt serviert.​*
_Altes klingonisches Sprichwort._​


----------



## Cobar (9. Mai 2019)

"Ich habe gestern ein Eis gegessen. Damit habe ich mich am WInter gerächt, der nicht kalt genug war, damit es hier in der Gegend richtig Schnee gibt. Das war eiskalte und seit Monaten geplante Rache!"

Das wäre vermutlich eine aufregendere Geschichte, noch dazu basiert sie auf wahren Begebenheiten... zumindest teilweise. Das Eis war lecker. Um jetzt aber niemanden zu spoilern, verrate ich euch nicht, was für ein Eis es war.


----------



## OutsiderXE (9. Mai 2019)

Also ich war brav. Ich habe Leute höchstens geteasert mit I Love You 3000 oder Hail Hydra, was man nur versteht wenn man den Film bereits gesehen hat.


----------



## UthaSnake (9. Mai 2019)

... Manchmal frage ich mich was so die unsinnigsten Aktionen waren die vor dem Internet stattgefunden haben...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Mai 2019)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> ... Manchmal frage ich mich was so die unsinnigsten Aktionen waren die vor dem Internet stattgefunden haben...



Keine Ahnung.
- Mit der Titanic einen Eisberg zu rammen?
- Moskau im Winter anzugreifen?
- Die Rezeptur von Coca Cola zu ändern?


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Um jetzt aber niemanden zu spoilern, verrate ich euch nicht, was für ein Eis es war.



Gefrorenes Eis vielleicht? 



Spoiler


----------



## Frullo (10. Mai 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> - Mit der Titanic einen Eisberg zu rammen?



Das ist nachweislich falsch. Die Titanic hat den Eisberg nicht gerammt - was sie vermutlich überstanden hätte (d.h. sie wäre nicht gesunken). Stattdessen hat sie den Eisberg geschrammt, was dazu geführt hat, dass mehr Wasser ins Schiff gelangte, als wenn sie den Eisberg gerammt hätte, was ihr dann eben zum Verhängnis wurde.


----------

